# Cabela's 15M CP Spotlight



## Sgt. LED (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t..._-productname_link&cmCat=CRR&_requestid=58759

Looking for something big, bright, throwy, and not too expensive. This one has a glass lens, a BIG Al reflector, and it's rechargable - All good features for me. It also comes with both a house and car charger. Not really wanting an HID right now.

It's 10 bucks off right now. What else should I be looking at in this size and price range?
Perhaps the professionals favorite 20M? If I can find one, so far I've had no luck.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 11, 2009)

Since you can't find the Pro's Favorite, I recommend that you go to Walmart and pick up a Brinkmann Q-Beam Max Million III Rechargeable spot/flood light for around $40. It meats your criteria of being a large, throwy incandescent light with the instant on ability, and has very nice features. Review: *Link*

The Cabela's 15MCP is not a well known light on CPF, so it is kind of a wildcard in terms of performance. I think you would be very pleased with the Brinkmann light.

What is your current most powerful light? Do you have any rechargeable spotlights at this time? I ask because knowing these things will help me to determine if the Brinkmann will be satisfactory for you.


----------



## tab665 (Nov 11, 2009)

it seems that that light got some bad feedback from buyers. did anyone notice the 500 dollar 35 watt HID on the cabela website? looks like a surfire knockoff, and claims to be brighter than most other HID's with its 3500 lumens.


----------



## Billy Ram (Nov 12, 2009)

Natchez shooters supply has this on on special.
It has a 130w H4 bulb.
www.natchezss.com


*18MILLION CANDLE POWER SPOTLGHT*





Product Number:GMC18MILFE Web Product Title:18MILLION CANDLE POWER SPOTLGHTItem Price:$92.83







$69.86 Availability:In StockShipping Weight:14.42 lbs.




18MILLION CANDLE POWER SPOTLGHT 






*QuickSearch By Flier or Catalog Number*







Billy


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Sarge,

When it comes to current incan spots, no one knows them better than Bluebeam.

My thought, is there any particular reason that you're avoiding HID. The big 35W SLA's start up pretty quickly and the performance is much better. Have you seen the price of the Sunforce 25? Take a look at Bluebeam's comparisons of the Sunforce.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you, Patriot. 

+1 on the SunForce 25MCP HID if you are willing to get an HID spotlight. There are no incandescent spotlights that will touch it in throw or brightness; it will easily stomp common 10-20 Million CP halogen spotlights in all ways. It even beats many other 35W HID spotlights. The 130W 18MCP halogen will give good performance and will be more powerful than the Brinkmann Max Million III, but it will not compete with the SunForce.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I was wanting to avoid the blue hue and the start time.

The Sunforce does sound nice. Maybe I will make the leap.


----------



## Billy Ram (Nov 13, 2009)

The longest throwing hand held incon spot light I've seen was a large yellow no name that didn't have a battery pack. It had a pistol grip and trigger switch. The bazel appeared to be arround 12". At the time we didn't have a Cyclops 18 mil cp to compair it to but I can tell you the 18 mil cp Thor X is a thrower.
Billy


----------



## Patriot (Nov 13, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Well I was wanting to avoid the blue hue and the start time.




Start up time on any of the 12V SLA's is fairly quick. Better than most of the aluminum tube lights anyhow.

Regarding the color temperature, it's an easy switch to drop a 4200K bulb in there. The nice thing is, you don't have to buy a bulb for it right away...you can do that later if you want. In the meantime you'll still be getting a lot more performance out it it, even with the stock bulb, as compared to the incan spots.

Having done the incan spot thing for so long, I can't in good conscience hold back my much higher opinion of HID. They just really kick fanny in every area that counts. I don't think most people realize how quickly incan brightness falls off after turning the light on but a 130W bulb will pull down a 12V 7A SLA rather quickly. The cutting edge performance for the incan really happens within those first few minutes and is compromised from that point on until recharging. HID of course runs for more than double the time, is brighter, throws farther, and doesn't dim throughout the run time. 

Here are a couple of shots of my 15/18/30 million cp Cyclops with 130W H4 bulb compared to the rather docile Costo, which is on the weaker side of the 35W hid spectrum.

From left, Cyclops, Maxabeam on low (was out of collimation), Costco





POB on left, Cyclops on right





Cyclops on left, Costco on right I know that looks like an HID wire shadow on the left beam but it's not. You can see the same shadow in the other pictures but it's just more pronounced here because of the exposure. I'm not really sure what's causing the shadow actually. Low beam filament bracket possibly??





Same but underexposed







Hope this helps some.


----------

